# origin opening times



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi girls does anyone know if Origin do egg collections on saturdays? My af arrived this morning and due to have baseline tomorrow morning. Am guessing i'd start stimming on tuesday or wed (not sure how thin the lining has to be?) which would make my egg collection (possibly) fall on a Saturday. Of course I know it's not an exact science but I'm stressing about timings as usual!


Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

They will manipulate your tx to suit, I know they open a Sat morn on occassions, and Im nearly sure I was due egg collection on a Sat, but my follies where ready before so the day was changed, but try not to worry they can adjust your meds to keep you going an extra day or stop you a day before if needs be,  I had mine on Easter Mon and all the staff where there.

Goodluck.


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Lou 

I had ET on a saturday morning at origin. Think BP is right they will adjust your meds or do it on the saturday if thats what is needed.. I would not worry I'm sure your not the first that this has happened to. Good luck with the tx and hope you get your BFP 

Sparty xx


----------

